# Ahhh see this little sweetie needing home



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.furbabyrescue.com/6.html


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a cutie! :wub: Hopefully will find a home before Christmas. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg she's adorable and only 4 hours away,


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was looking at all the ones up for adoption when I stumbled
across one they call a teacup at 3 lbs. I'm wondering why a
rescue group would use that term.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...all of those furbabies are just precious! :wub: :wub: I hope they all find homes soon!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a cutie! I get teary eyed when there's a song on a rescue page anyway, and then to see all those sweet little ones who need homes :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Wish the CFO would agree to "at least" one more dog.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, just the song alone brings me to tears :smcry: I hope they all find wonderful homes soon.


ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I was looking at all the ones up for adoption when I stumbled
> across one they call a teacup at 3 lbs. I'm wondering why a
> rescue group would use that term.[/B]



I noticed that, as well. I also think it's odd with the Chihuahua pups. They will be spayed/neutered and ready for adoption at 10-weeks old.

All of their doggies sure are cute. I wish I had more room :wub:


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

Pictures like that make me want to run to my local dog shelter. 
they are too adorable. 
i hope they all find loving families


----------

